# is a complete Emperor's Children army bad?



## Lord Commander Lucius (Nov 9, 2008)

hey guys im new to the site here and didnt know where to post this so yeah. so i have an all Emperor's Children army that is as follows;

HQ: Lucius The Eternal
Heavyreadnought with powerfist and Doomsiren and a rhino with stormbolter
FA:5 noisemarines with jumpacks:biggrin:
Troops: i have thirty noisemarines five squads of six and ten are equipped with close combat weapons 

i havent had a match in at least three weeks and i wanted to know if this army is too fluffy and if it would be a bad idea to use it. with the changes in 5th and all i didnt know if i should make some changes or not, such as the noisemarines with jumpacks.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

A pure Slaanesh Army is not bad, not bad at all . But I would just like to ask one thing before I go on :



> such as the noisemarines with jumpacks


They can have jump packs?! 

They arn't bad choices. With the 5th ed rules, you need troops. And a good, reilable transport is Rhino, easily movable troops to any safe place on a board, or to a safe counter at least . 

Dreadnoughts aren't that bad to use, but I really don't like the Fire Frenzy ability it has.


----------



## Lord Commander Lucius (Nov 9, 2008)

that's one of the things i wanted to know about is the noisemarines with jumpacks. one of my friends has some khorne berserkers with jumpacks and when i was putting that group together i thought why couldnt noisemarines? i've used them before in a couple of GW games but they never told me anything, they just said they looked cool.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

you could put some possessed chaos backpacks on them instead of jump packs. look a bit more chaosy, but you'd have to have quite a lot of money for that. i was planning to do an army of raptors with possessed winged backpacks, but when i figured out the price, i almost fainted.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Lord Commander Lucius said:


> that's one of the things i wanted to know about is the noisemarines with jumpacks. one of my friends has some khorne berserkers with jumpacks and when i was putting that group together i thought why couldnt noisemarines? i've used them before in a couple of GW games but they never told me anything, they just said they looked cool.



He probably just putted them on for conversions, but otherwise they are considered "raptors". Most of them have marks, which his probably has the mark of Khorne. Otherwise it's a good idea, but they can't get the special items and abilities as the regular troops sadly


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You cant have Noise Marines with jump packs no, but you can have raptors with mark of slaanesh. Same goes for berzerkers. The diffrence aint huge but there clearly are diffrences on cult units and normal units that are marked.

To try and answer your main question if an EC army is playable its clealry yes but:
Drop Lucius and make it a normal CSM Lord, alot better point for pointwise.
CSM Sorcs with LoS are great, include 1!
Dreads sadly are no go. With the reintroduction of the more retarded of the rage tables they simply are no goes :angry:
You will need to fit in some AT options to make it all round. Any HS choice can fit the bill here actually 
Troopwise EC are great fun to play with. You can always react due to the fantastic weaponry on Noise Marines :biggrin:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

You're using the old codex.

That dreadnought can't have a doom siren, and it's now in the elites slot.

Raptors can't equip slaaneshi gear.

And yes. Yes the list is usually bad as all it does is churn out alot of EXPENSIVE shots per turn and lacks any real anti-armor.

Noise marines CAN NOT have jump packs. Neither can berserkers. You're more than welcome to use icons, but raptors WILL NEVER be fearless. Ever. Never Ever. Ever Never Ever Never Ever.

If you attended an actual GW meeting with this list, they'd give you a funny look and ask to see your codex.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I've not had any problems with a pure emperor's children army in the new codex.

I mean - it's not like you need to take all of your infantry as noise marines, and even if you do, a squad of raptors with melta guns and melta bombs can easily make a mess of any armour you may come across - and for most tanks, blastmasters on high power should be enough to penetrate anything which isn't AV14 as well as utterly melting any MEQ which wanders into their arc of fire.

You may want to check the new CSM codex, as a lot of the stuff you've listed isn't possible any more!

Also - if you're playing Apocalypse any time soon - check out the Emperor's Children Warband datasheet on the GW website - it's got some wonderful stuff for making an Emperor's Children army in it - sonic weapons for all


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Good stuff here. Thanks to Lord Waffles for summing up some of the difficulties you will face in his entertaining but relentlessly negative style.

You can make a complete emperor’s children army and it works fine. There are lots of ways to go about it though. Firstly though, you will need the new codex. We can only help so much, and ultimately you don’t want us designing your army for you.

You can’t make a balanced, effective army just out of noise marines – but you don’t have to. Loads of stuff can have the ark of slaanesh, which is quite cheap and useful. You can also get noise marines without sonic weapons and use them as a relatively good tactical unit. I had some success with slaanesh terminators, who were able to do very well in combat by striking before most opponents. You have access to tanks, obliterators and stuff like that just like everyone else, so there is no reason for problems dealing with enemy vehicles.

It really depends what kind of army you are going for. If your only priority is effectiveness then I doubt you would be asking a “fluff based” question in the first place. You could also go for some conversions and “counts as” type stuff to get slaanesh themed units with the rules of zerkers, plague marines and so on. It’s relatively easy to imagine guys who have taken a bunch of drugs and run around crazily fighting, or others who have got themselves to a point where pain doesn’t affect them very much – through whatever means.

Anyway, you have lash. Lash and a way to kill vehicles, win.


----------



## BobbyDaBlue (Oct 29, 2010)

yep yep I love the idea of noise marines with the Champ having a doom flamer thing and a power weapon while keeping the marines with bolters. Get like 3 or 4 in five man squads so there cheap in a rhino with combi melta. rush'em forward hop out and flame/rapid fire bolters. You cant charge but if they charge you you'll probly be swinging first anyways. I dont like the sonic weapons because there basicly a bolter on rapid fire so why waste the points? There not the toughest thing around but who cares if they die there cheap!


----------



## Twisted Marine (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm running a pure Emperor's Children army at the moment myself. I love their backstory and read Fulgrim at least once a month . I honestly do not have much success on the battlefield, but I'm constantly revising my tactics to try to make them work, what with all the Thunderwolves and Ghazguls and Gunships running around our boards over here :/

A lot of troops is always a good thing in any case, and the list you're running certainly isn't a bad one.

Keep using the older codex if your opponents will let you! It has far more flavor and soul to it than the new one, and you could really make pure emperor's children armies shine back then, since they could be given veteran skills. Just ask if it's okay before each match, you'd be surprised how many people would prefer to face an army built using it!


----------



## Twisted Marine (Nov 12, 2011)

here's a good page for you (and myself!):
http://www.librarium-online.com/for...erors-children-chaos-space-marine-legion.html


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Look at the dates of threads before you post in them, please!

Midnight


----------

